# Losing Spectrum Cable Signal everyday on Bolt+ -- Please help!!



## sammybocat76 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I just recently jumped on the recent all in transfer deal and got a Bolt+. I'm really enjoying it so far, but the only problem is I'm losing the signal from Spectrum (previously Time Warner in Los Angeles) everyday like clockwork. I've attached a screenshot to show what is shown on screen. The only way to get the cable back it to call Spectrum and have them send/ping a signal. It comes back immediately until it happens again the next day.

I've had two techs come out. The first one tested the signal coming in to my apartment and he said it was fantastic. He always checked it coming into the apartment building. He then switched tuning adapters. The second tech changed the cable card and tuning adapter, they didn't work so he went back to the cable card and tuning adapter I had, but he then switched the way the coaxial cable was coming into the Tivo. I originally had ti going from the wall-tuning adapter-Tivo. He changed the splitter to a 3 way splitter and has a dedicated line for each of the devices now (Tivo, Tuning adapter, cable modem). He said I was losing too much signal from the tuning adapter to Tivo and that this would fix this issue; however, like clockwork, the next day it did it again.

I called Tivo and asked about any issues with the Bolt+ and Spectrum and they asked me all the same things: did I change out tuning adapter, cable cards, etc. I have another tech coming out on Friday and Tivo told me to call them when they arrive. I'm definitely going to ask for a cable card change. If there's still an issue Tivo said they would switch out the Bolt+ for a new one.

Has anyone experienced this before? I've looked in the forums but can't find this exact issue. I personally think the Tivo is fine and there is an issue with the cable card since it always needs to be re-authorized. Any help or insight would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

sammybocat76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just recently jumped on the recent all in transfer deal and got a Bolt+. I'm really enjoying it so far, but the only problem is I'm losing the signal from Spectrum (previously Time Warner in Los Angeles) everyday like clockwork. I've attached a screenshot to show what is shown on screen. The only way to get the cable back it to call Spectrum and have them send/ping a signal. It comes back immediately until it happens again the next day.
> 
> I've had two techs come out. The first one tested the signal coming in to my apartment and he said it was fantastic. He always checked it coming into the apartment building. He then switched tuning adapters. The second tech changed the cable card and tuning adapter, they didn't work so he went back to the cable card and tuning adapter I had, but he then switched the way the coaxial cable was coming into the Tivo. I originally had ti going from the wall-tuning adapter-Tivo. He changed the splitter to a 3 way splitter and has a dedicated line for each of the devices now (Tivo, Tuning adapter, cable modem). He said I was losing too much signal from the tuning adapter to Tivo and that this would fix this issue; however, like clockwork, the next day it did it again.
> ...


You might want to spend a few minutes here to see if your cable card is properly paired, TiVo Customer Support 
The error message means your cable card is not if you are subscribed to the channel in question. It's about 99% chance that that is all that is wrong. 
It is usually recommended not to use the coax out port on the tuning adapter to feed the Tivo and if you want to use MoCA, you would need to put a MoCA filter on the input to the TA to prevent interference. If after checking the link above you find that the cable card has not been properly paired, I would suggest you consider filing an FCC complaint online, it will then take Spectrum about 2 days to find one of the few competent employees who knows how to pair cable cards. 
CableCARD: Know Your Rights

FCC Complaints


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Call ‭1 (866) 532-2598‬

That’s the National CableCARD Support Hotline for TWC/Spectrum. They will know what to do when your local office is clueless.


----------



## sammybocat76 (Oct 17, 2017)

fcfc2 said:


> You might want to spend a few minutes here to see if your cable card is properly paired, TiVo Customer Support
> The error message means your cable card is not if you are subscribed to the channel in question. It's about 99% chance that that is all that is wrong.
> It is usually recommended not to use the coax out port on the tuning adapter to feed the Tivo and if you want to use MoCA, you would need to put a MoCA filter on the input to the TA to prevent interference. If after checking the link above you find that the cable card has not been properly paired, I would suggest you consider filing an FCC complaint online, it will then take Spectrum about 2 days to find one of the few competent employees who knows how to pair cable cards.
> CableCARD: Know Your Rights
> ...





mrizzo80 said:


> Call ‭1 (866) 532-2598‬
> 
> That's the National CableCARD Support Hotline for TWC/Spectrum. They will know what to do when your local office is clueless.


Thank you both for all the info! I'm going to check it out and make a call to the National Support hotline! I'll let you know what they say. Thanks again!!


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Since it looses the pairing every day, something in the config may be corrupted. You'd lose all recordings, but a factory reset (clear and delete everything) might fix it.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

sammybocat76 said:


> I'm losing the signal from Spectrum (previously Time Warner in Los Angeles) everyday like clockwork. I've attached a screenshot to show what is shown on screen. The only way to get the cable back it to call Spectrum and have them send/ping a signal. It comes back immediately until it happens again the next day.


In my opinion, there is a back-end problem with Time Warner Spectrum and how your account is set up with the CableCARD. Possibly there are two systems and one thinks you are entitled to services and the other thinks you are not. When they send the hit it probably comes from the system that thinks you are entitled. Then the other system sends periodic EMM updates as to your CableCARDs status, and it thinks you are not entitled.

It might not be exactly the mechanism I described above, but something is causing your CableCARD to become de-authorized, and that is something that comes from the Spectrum side. A TiVo won't tell a CableCARD it isn't authorized. A TiVo could mess up the pairing, but that would show up with the copy protected premium channels. It sounds like this is happening on all your channels.

You might want to try starting over with a CableCARD that has never been activated before rather than diagnosing where in bureacracy of the Time Warner -> Spectrum transition things are failing. I would only swap a TiVo that is otherwise functioning fine, as a last resort. I really don't think this is a TiVo hardware problem.


----------



## CrashLando (Nov 14, 2017)

Having the same issue here with Spectrum. Having to get new signals sent to the card daily to keep channels. Thought it might be due to MOCA interference to the TA, but I have since placed a filter to the TA. I’m curious to find out what worked for you.


----------



## sammybocat76 (Oct 17, 2017)

CrashLando said:


> Having the same issue here with Spectrum. Having to get new signals sent to the card daily to keep channels. Thought it might be due to MOCA interference to the TA, but I have since placed a filter to the TA. I'm curious to find out what worked for you.


Finally got everything working. It ended up being the cable card. After 4 different technicians, 2 weeks of daily "send a signal" to the Tivo, cable card number 3 worked. I would tell Spectrum to send a cable card specialist and bring multiple cable cards to test. The first few techs I felt I knew more about cable cards and tuning adapters than them! My last tech brought 5 cable cards, knew Tivo setups and diagnostics and found one that worked. Good luck!!


----------

